# Netzteil fiept...



## Matze060906 (2. November 2011)

hallo,
ich hab seit ca. 2 wochen ein fiepen im netzteil, welches aber erst auftritt, wenn ich diverse anwendungen wie firefox, windows media player oder 3dmark starte. im idle tritt dieses geräusch nicht auf. dachte erst es liegt vielleicht an der grafikkarte, aber als ich die probeweise mal getauscht habe, war das geräusch trotzdem vorhanden. das netzteil hatte ich auch schonmal gewechselt (weiß aber nicht mehr welcher hersteller das war), aber da war komischerweise dasselbe geräusch. es kommt auch definitiv aus dem netzteil. hatte auch schon alle gehäuselüfter abgeschaltet und sowohl cpu als auch grafikkartenlüfter kurz gestoppt. kann auch ausgeschlossen werden. ich habe auch keine einschränkungen im betrieb, das einzigste war ein bluescreen, nachdem ich mit acronis ein backup von der systemplatte erstellen wollte. mit windows klappt das backup.

mein system:
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
Intel Core i7 920
6GB DDR3-RAM tripple-channel von G-Skill
Samsung Festplatte 1TB
2x Samsung Festplatte 320 GB im raid0-verbund
1x Samsung SATA-Brenner (DVD)
!x BenQ IDE-Brenner (DVD)
XFX Geforce GTX260 Black Edition
Gehäuse Coolermaster HAF 932
Windows 7 Home Premium x64

ich hoffe hier weiß jemand rat...


----------



## Compucase (3. November 2011)

Hi!

Also wenn ich das korrekt verstanden habe, besitzt Du nun ein COUGAR Netzteil (welches Modell?) von dem du glaubst das es fiept.
Dein vorheriges Netzteil stammte nicht von COUGAR und gab die gleichen Geräusche von sich.
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Matze060906 (3. November 2011)

ja, ein cougar power x 700w. das geräusch kommt auch definitiv aus dem netzteil. ich bin mit dem ganzen rexhner zu dem hin, wo ich das netzteil gekauft habe und er hat auch festgestellt, dass das geräusch aus dem netzteil kommt. also wollte er das einschicken (im märz diesen jahres gekauft, also garantie) und hat nir ein anderes netzteil eingebaut (hersteller weiß ich nicht). aber bei dem anderen netzteil trat das gleiche geräusch auf. da waren wir beide überfragt, was das sein könnte. deswegen hoffe ich, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann.

ps.: als ich das cougar netzteil im märz eingebaut habe, gab es die geräusche noch nicht.


----------



## Compucase (4. November 2011)

Puh, da hast Du ja ein "interessantes" Problem.
Irgendetwas muss das fiepen bei den unterschiedlichen Netzteilen ja verursachen.
Ist es möglich das Du jede Komponente einmal wechselst um zu schauen ob sich was mit neuer GPU, neuem Speicher, etc. etwas ändert?


----------



## Alaine (4. November 2011)

Das piepen kommt von den Spulen im Netzteil, da hilft meines Wissens nur ein neues Netzteil.
Das Problem an dem ganzen ist halt das das ganze nicht jeder hört. Es gibt Leute die bekommen das nicht mit,
während andere davon Kopfschmerzen bekommen. Daher kannst du wahrscheinlich nur auf kulanz hoffen, da es ja sogesehen kein
technischer Deffekt ist.
Ich hatte das auch mal bei nem no-name Netzteil, aber auch bei MArkennetzteilen und sogar Grafikarten kann sowas vorkommen.


----------



## Matze060906 (4. November 2011)

also das letzte, was ich noch tauschen könnte, wären die festplatten. grafikkarte hatte ich ja schonmal getauscht und den speicher hatte ich auch schonmal gewechselt. einen anderen prozessor hab ich aber nicht da. 

@alaine: das netzteil ist seit märz im betrieb, aber das geräusch tritt erst seit kurzem auf.


----------



## Compucase (7. November 2011)

Aber ein anderes Netzteil hatte doch auch in deinem System gefiept.
Macht das COUGAR Netzteil in einem anderen PC denn auch Geräusche?


----------



## Matze060906 (8. November 2011)

das weiß ich nicht, müsste ich mal testen. wird aber vor dem wochenende bestimmt nichts.


----------



## Compucase (9. November 2011)

OK, das könnte uns weiter helfen.


----------



## Matze060906 (15. November 2011)

so, in einem anderen rechner piept nichts. also scheint das netzteil ja in ordnung zu sein. jetzt bleibt nur noch nur noch mainboard, prozessor und festplatte über.


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

würde daher eher davon ausgehen dass das motherboard ein rad ab hat und irgendwelche frequenzen ans netzteil zurückschickt und somit die spannungswandler des netzteils beleidigt.


----------



## Compucase (16. November 2011)

Hmm, lass uns wissen wenn Du die Nervensäge gefunden hast.


----------

